
Netflix Is No. 1 Choice for TV Viewing, Beating Broadcast, Cable and YouTube - MBCook
https://variety.com/2018/tv/news/netflix-tv-survey-broadcast-cable-youtube-1202864459/
======
dzek69
I don't watch TV and movies at all so I'm not that familiar with Netflix,
but... Isn't Netflix just VOD service? How could it beat anyone in "TV
viewing" category? It may beat TV, but can't be categorized as TV?

Or maybe this is my language misunderstanding and just watching anything on
big screen is called TV viewing? I always understood TV as "live
stream"/"watch what we are currently broadcasting".

~~~
tazard
The article refers to it as viewing video content on tv.

------
tracer4201
Glad I picked up Netflix during the recent dip. It was my play money, and so
no huge loss if it falls.

Lets see how Disney offers them competition.

